# Spain: La Liga Week 31, April 6-7



## spkutano (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Apr 5, 2019)

*Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Barcelona:
Ter Stegen; Semedo, Pique, Lenglet, Alba; Arthur, Busquets, Rakitic; Coutinho, Luis Suarez, Messi

Atletico Madrid:
Oblak; Luis, Godin, Gimenez; Saul, Rodri, Koke, Thomas, Arias; Correa, Griezmann

Barcelona are the leaders in Primera Division with 70 points, eight more than second-placed Atletico Madrid. The Blaugrana look dominant in Spain and a victory here will probably guarantee the title. The actual form is good, Barca have six victories and just one draw on the last seven matches in La Liga. They managed to beat Valladolid, Sevilla, Real Madrid, Rayo Vallecano, Betis and Espanyol, while shared the points with Villarreal on Wednesday night. Many believed that Barca were going to lose from the Yellow Submarine in the previous round. Indeed, Ernesto Valverde's side trailed 4:2 heading into the final moments of the game. However, Lionel Messi showed his class once again. The Argentinian came up with a stunning free kick in the 90th minute for 4:3, while Luis Suarez equalized the result in the third minute of added time. The draw at Estadio de la Ceramica have ended Barcelona's six-match winning run in Primera, but has still left them main favorites for the title. Coach Ernesto Valverde has some injury and suspension worries ahead of the derby. He will once again be without Ousmane Dembele due to a hamstring injury. In addition, Rafinha is still recovering from a knee surgery. Midfielder Arturo Vidal is suspended through accumulated yellow cards. Messi, who started on the bench against Villarreal, should return to the starting eleven for this match, as well as Ivan Rakitic. 

Atletico Madrid are on the second place with 62 points. The match at Camp Nou is their last chance to stay in the battle for the trophy in La Liga. The actual form is good, Atletico have six victories and just one defeat on the last seven matches in La Liga. They won against Rayo Vallecano, Villarreal, Real Sociedad, Leganes, Alaves and Girona, losing only to Athletic Bilbao. One other defeat should also be mentioned. Atletico were eliminated from the Champions League after losing 3:0 from Juventus last month. They entered the second match with a two-goal advantage from the first leg, but were completely outplayed in Turin. However, I believe the players confidence is restored after the last domestic victories. Coach Diego Simeone is well known for his motivation skills, so I am sure the players will enter this match in positive mood. And they could upset the reigning champions, no doubt about that. The club from Capital once again have the best defensive record in the league this season with 19 conceded goals in their 30 matches. Jan Oblak is between the best goalkeepers in Europe. For this match Simeone also have some issues, particularly in the attack. Diego Costa is sidelined with a muscular problem, while Alvaro Morata has an ankle injury. Thomas Lemar is rated as doubtful with a muscular problem, while Theo Hernandez is unavailable after undergoing knee surgery.

*Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Prediction*:

I expect an interesting match at Camp Nou. Barcelona are leaders and they will go for the victory, though Atletico Madrid will try to upset the favorites. This should be an open and efficient match with goals on both sides. Just to add, these two sides played out an 1:1 draw at the Wanda Metropolitano in the reverse fixture earlier this season.

*Barcelona vs Atletico Madrid Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.80 with Bet365


----------



## betcatalog (Apr 6, 2019)

La Liga in Spain has its own derby as the first Barcelona hosts the second Atletico Madrid. However, the "blaugrana" have a difference of eight points "cushion" and did not spoil the world say that they are not winning Atletico today. However, both teams are showing well in their aggressive game
*FC BARCELONA vs ATLETICO MADRID @@ +2.50 Over, odds 1.80*


----------

